# [Q] Where are the sense signal icons?



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Like said above, where in the frameworks are they? I've themed the ones in SystemUI.apk but they're not sticking, I'm still getting white. Specifically the 4 bar ones.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

CHP said:


> Like said above, where in the frameworks are they? I've themed the ones in SystemUI.apk but they're not sticking, I'm still getting white. Specifically the 4 bar ones.


either located in the systemui.apk or the framework-res.apk. Can't remember which for sense. I know for the ROM i'm on (AOSP) they are located in the systemui.apk. Keep in mind if the ROM is set up with 6 signal bars and your manipulating them to 4 bar (or vise versa) they won't work without editing the .xml's that point to signal bars being used. If you're just swapping images (4 bar for 4 bar or 6 bar for 6 bar) changing the icons and ensuring they're named correctly should do the trick. The easiest way I have found is to use the UOT kitchen and just change your font or something minor. Upload your systemui/framework files and let it cook. When you pick up your .zip, go in there and update your images before flashing. just my .02


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Framework-res.apk. Res/drawable-hdpi or the same path in systemui.apk. How exactly are you turning this? Are you decompiling the apk? That usually doesn't work ffor me. I extract the folder and then theme and put the edited folder in place of the old one in the archive of the original apk

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------

